# Wood Blocked Torrington pedals?



## AntonyR (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone know the history or era of Torrington pedal when they used blocks made of wood, not the usual black rubber? I picked up what I thought was a late '40s Western Flyer, but it came with the wooden blocked pedals. It just doesn't seem like they would have been original. Is it possible?


----------



## eazywind (Jun 6, 2007)

*War time pedals*

I believe they would have been war time pedals. Hubs etc... were black and I thought I remember someone saying pedals during WW2 could have come with wood blocks? Marc


----------

